# Is our vizla too small?!



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2009)

[/color]We have just picked up our 3month old vizla. His name is Alfie.
We also have a 6month old Weimaraner called Poppy, and they both get along so well!

We are just a bit worried becasue of his current size. When we got Poppy at 8weeks old, she was chunkier and slightly bigger than Alfie is now and he is 3 months. 

Alfie appears very fragile, and thin. Not sure the breeder was feeding him enough. He is also so small for what we were expecting for his age. We saw mum and she was quite petite for a vizla, and dad was a stud, so only saw a picture, but he looked a good size. 

We are taking him to the vets on Thursday for a check up but hope he is a just a runt! Anyone got any pictures of their vizlas at 3months??!!

Thank you :-\


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

I do think they tend to come in all sizes to be honest. The mother of our viz was the smallest I had ever seen, probably at the lower end of the size scale, but her father was at the top of the scale so hopefully something in between for us. I wouldn't worry unless he is tiny and not growing at all.










For scale the plant pot is 16" or 40cm to the rim and Peanut is 12 weeks in the pic. 

The only other bitch I have seen other than P's mum was a puppy near me and she was a lot bigger than P's mum at 8 months, so they can vary a great deal.

Hope all goes well at the vets


Graham


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Graham,

Thank you for the reply. Peanut is definately a good size. With Alfie, you can see his rib cage so he definately needs fattening up a bit!

I have just measured his height and from foot to shoulder he is 13" ish tall, so actually not too small for his age.

We hope he will grow a bit soon, as poppy is a bit clumsy and all front paws, so we are worried he will get squashed by her! She is an excellent size for a weim!

Thank you again, not so worried now! Will see what the vet says!

Alex


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Alex

My V Catan will be 10 months old next week. He is still all ribs and bones. I have been trying to fatten him up since he came home at 9 weeks. Right after a growth spurt he looks real bad. I've always fed way move than what's recommended on the food lables. At one point I had him eating almost six cups a food a day and he still looked like a bag of bones. Right now I'm adding sweet potatoe to the kibble in hopes of 'filling in' a couple of ribs.

Through all this both the breeder and the vet have reasured me that it's just typical of some vizslas to be real thin. They're just so active. Some V's don't really fill out until 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

well if your not going to be using him/her for competition or hunting it shouldn't matter, smaller the better, my lili, thou not extremely small, she is kinda short, but it makes her hella fast, she can catch frisbies(spelling) like crazy, she does all kind of flips in the air, i love it ;D


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> [/color] Anyone got any pictures of their vizlas at 3months??!!


This is Schatze at 3 1/2 months. She's definitely on the smaller size, but my boss who breeds for field trialing likes smaller dogs with blockier heads.


----------

